# It is possible!



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

This post is to try and motivate those out there struggling on their cut!

12 week plan. I ate clean, trained hard and I SAW A DIFFERENCE! Anything is possible if you are dedicated!

Supps used were protein powder and food, nothing flash. I realiase I am not the most muscular dude out there but for the first time in my life I am happy with the way I look and will be looking to get in the best shape of my life before I turn 21 in March!

Keep pushing, you can do it. All it takes is good food and DEDICATION!

First photo at the start 94.9kg



Second photo 89kg



And a cheeky portfolio pic photo why not


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

natty?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

A respectable change, but you need to sort your legs out otherwise you will end up looking like an ostrich.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> natty?


Do you have to ask? 

Op good job! Big difference!


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, 100% natural!

Haha I am trying! I hit lower body twice a week with an OK strength in legs (140kg squat & 190kg deads 4x4 1 min rest) but continuing to hit them super hard! Small calfs doesnt help the look I know... Thanks for the advice though man I will keep at it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Do you have to ask?
> 
> Op good job! Big difference!


lol

my point was...after he told me it wasnt natty that "All it takes is good food and DEDICATION!" should also include drugs :lol:

More smoke and mirrors lol.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, well done mate!

What has your diet been like?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

unit said:


> Yes, 100% natural!
> 
> Haha I am trying! I hit lower body twice a week with an OK strength in legs (140kg squat & 190kg deads 4x4 1 min rest) but continuing to hit them super hard! Small calfs doesnt help the look I know... Thanks for the advice though man I will keep at it.


What is your routine?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Good lifts, oddly enough, I am en route to those same targets. How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Good job mate, really good work for 12 weeks.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> What is your routine?


tuesday squats

squats 4x4 1 min rest

speed deadlifts 4x12 30 sec rest

leg press

leg extension

olympic grip lunges

deadlift friday

deadlifts 4x4 1 min rest

olympic grip front squats 4x10 30 second rest

back extensions


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

well done mate, what was the diet like?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

At first I was like "Big deal. Dude doesn't look that stacked".

But then I saw that the transformation was over just 12 weeks and have to say that's one helluva decent job done there for that time period.

Just imagine where you'll be in a year's time if you keep it up!! :thumb:


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

BoxerJay said:


> Wow, well done mate!
> 
> What has your diet been like?


carb cycle

low 100g

medium 150g carbs

high 300g carbs

medium low low medium low high low


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

6ft2''

light for my height but i have to stay slim for my work (lol pathetic i know but cant go bigger than a 42 chest!)


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

unit said:


> tuesday squats
> 
> squats 4x4 1 min rest
> 
> ...


I assume that you are showing just your leg workout and that you do other things as well?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

unit said:


> 6ft2''
> 
> light for my height but i have to stay slim for my work (lol pathetic i know but cant go bigger than a 42 chest!)


What work do you do?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> What work do you do?


I'm gonna guess modelling or Abbercrombie & Ftich lol.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> I assume that you are showing just your leg workout and that you do other things as well?


sorry thought you only wanted to see legs!

monday is

wide grip chins

dumbell press

barbell bent over row

incline dumbells

dips

side raise superset with cable face pulls

all 4x12 30 second rest

thursday

bench 4x4 1 min rest

everything else is 4x8 1 min rest

pullups

dumbell incline

one arm row

dumbell shoulder press

and I currently work as a model (in reply to shaun) so gotta fit sample sizes! I'm a student so it is too good for pocket money to change my shape for. i did end up at 100kg 44'' chest and got no work! bad times...


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> I'm gonna guess modelling or Abbercrombie & Ftich lol.


haha yeah i work for A&F too


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

When you work for A&F your actual job title is model rather than salesperson. So a friend said.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Looking at your legs, bin the extensions. Concentrate on squats and calf exercises. Also increase your squat reps to 6-8, ensuring that the weight you use makes the last rep almost impossible.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

unit said:


> and I currently work as a model (in reply to shaun) so gotta fit sample sizes! I'm a student so it is too good for pocket money to change my shape for. i did end up at 100kg 44'' chest and got no work! bad times...


Modelling AND being a student? What got you in to doing that because it sounds like a perfect idea to earn extra cash whilst studying lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

bambi1550 said:


> Modelling AND being a student? What got you in to doing that because it sounds like a perfect idea to earn extra cash whilst studying lol


Was thinking the same, but I've got a long way to go still training wise. Approximately 19 weeks training left before I consider any cutting.

Would like to point out- I mean modelling where I can show off MY body not restrict it what A&F want.

I already have 29" quads - which is probably way too big for a clothing store like that lol.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> Looking at your legs, bin the extensions. Concentrate on squats and calf exercises. Also increase your squat reps to 6-8, ensuring that the weight you use makes the last rep almost impossible.


Yeah I havent trained calfs on their own as concentrated on the compounds but will get them added in for this week and see how i get on after a few months! Will up reps too and see how we get on! Thanks mate


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Was thinking the same, but I've got a long way to go still training wise. Approximately 19 weeks training left before I consider any cutting.
> 
> Would like to point out- I mean modelling where I can show off MY body not restrict it what A&F want.
> 
> I already have 29" quads - which is probably way too big for a clothing store like that lol.


yeah my quads are at 28 and their jeans are like leggins on me!

ANF dont restrict you in a sense of size, they just want you lean and athletic. its agency work that i need to stay a certain size for etc but that is where the big money is so might aswell do it if i get the chance!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

unit said:


> yeah my quads are at 28 and their jeans are like leggins on me!
> 
> ANF dont restrict you in a sense of size, they just want you lean and athletic. its agency work that i need to stay a certain size for etc but that is where the big money is so might aswell do it if i get the chance!


Why not mate, if you've got what they want.

I asked you earlier for your height because your 140 squat and 190 deadlift are my targets for 19 weeks time well, a 200 deadlift. And I'm 6'4". You are, essentially my 30 something week target after I cut.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Why not mate, if you've got what they want.
> 
> I asked you earlier for your height because your 140 squat and 190 deadlift are my targets for 19 weeks time well, a 200 deadlift. And I'm 6'4". You are, essentially my 30 something week target after I cut.


Thats awesome! You will get it easily! Just put in the hard sessions and go hard! My pb's are 200 deadlift no chalk, wraps or belt and 150 squat for 3. hit 130 for 3 on the front squat too but that was before the cut! What are your stats/lifts now? Good luck


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Very good cut mate, u look like U have a swimmers body, tall and very lean. Awesome progress in just 12 weeks!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

unit said:


> Thats awesome! You will get it easily! Just put in the hard sessions and go hard! My pb's are 200 deadlift no chalk, wraps or belt and 150 squat for 3. hit 130 for 3 on the front squat too but that was before the cut! What are your stats/lifts now? Good luck


Well I'm currently doing my own version of 5x5 - basically where I add 10kg to my lifts every 5 weeks.

Dead lift as of tomorrow will be 5x5 150/150/150/160/160 then next week will replace one of the 150 sets for a 160 - 150/150/160/160/160 - same with squats.

Current main lifts:

Dead lift: 2x5 160kg

Squat: 2x5 100kg

DB incline bench: 5x8 30kg

Seated OHP: 5x5 60kg

Once I've hit my targets I'm planning on dropping the weight a bit and concentrate on a 5x8 routine. Not figured out the cut yet though, too far ahead.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done mate!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So just to confirm, r u natty or did u use something to help with the fat loss?

If natty what kind of diet did u follow?


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

faultline said:


> So just to confirm, r u natty or did u use something to help with the fat loss?
> 
> If natty what kind of diet did u follow?


i am natty

just protein source in every meal, carbs in brekkie, before training and after unless it was medium day, add in sweet potato in evening and high was carbs with every meal, i put the cycle on page 1 with carb amounts!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

nice m8


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice pal, how many cals below maint was you?


----------



## Danielhuynh2 (Jun 7, 2013)

unit said:


> i am natty
> 
> just protein source in every meal, carbs in brekkie, before training and after unless it was medium day, add in sweet potato in evening and high was carbs with every meal, i put the cycle on page 1 with carb amounts!


Wow i'm only limited to 50g on low carb day  I have just started carb cycling since Monday but haven't managed to lift on a low carb day due to a sprained wrist. Nice one man! Hopefully I get good results like this!


----------



## Danielhuynh2 (Jun 7, 2013)

unit said:


> This post is to try and motivate those out there struggling on their cut!
> 
> 12 week plan. I ate clean, trained hard and I SAW A DIFFERENCE! Anything is possible if you are dedicated!
> 
> ...


Did you reach any plateaus? if so how did you overcome them


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Excellent fat loss! Very jealous!


----------

